# 2016 Spring "SINGLES PROFILE" & Photo Thread.



## Sourdough

You never know where you might find happiness. Here at Singletree is as good or better than many places and it is free. The existing Profile thread is outdated. Plus we have a fair amount of new or slightly used members. I figure at the end of the year the super duper moderators can merge this thread with the existing thread.

So are you a Male or Female or "NOT'Exactly Sure"......??? Looking for a DOG, a Male Human, a Female Human.......Or "NOT'Exactly sure"........??? (FBB is looking for a HOT old Tractor)

Post an Up'beat....up'dated Singletree profile.........You might just get Lucky..... :shrug::kissy::shrug:


----------



## roadless

I think you should start.:grin:

Okay, I'll start......:whistlin:


----------



## Sourdough

46 Years in Alaska, Retired professional Alaskan Big Game Hunting Guide and Commercial Bush'Pilot. Addicted to Vanilla flavored coffee creamer, Extensive background and interest in Wilderness Caching and wilderness survival. 69 y/o and not very bright, fairly good shape, not as good as I once was, but as good once or twice and I ever was. Try to hike 2 to 4 miles a day, weather appropriate, mostly from the cabin door. I live in the Chugach National Forest, in a small shack, next to a happy creek.

While I do not consider myself a "Doomer", I would admit to being somewhat obsessed with being prepared for a future that appears challenging and murky at best. I don't view it as depressing, I view it as a challenge, more like a game or contest.

I don't see myself living here year around much longer, but expect to spend seven months a year here as long as physically possible. I don't know what the future holds for me, but I am fully open to a large change. Would like to meet a nice Moose, Puppy Dog or Old woman.


----------



## roadless

I have a profile and pictures hidden at POF under the username thinkingyeswecan ( yea I know, hokey name )
You don't have to be a member to view.

I think the problem here is the same as Farmers Only, that is distance. Even for the rare few that are willing to relocate, it is tricky to get to know someone from afar to make such a radical change.


----------



## newfieannie

that's the thing. most by this stage have their own properties and don't want to leave. and then there are people here who did and lived to regret it and after a few years are still trying to pick up the pieces. 

it would be good for people who haven't anything to leave behind and don't mind relocating. usually it's the woman that moves. I can't recall offhand if a man has done this with the exception of Articow. in any case i'll be looking forward to all your profiles . I'm a born matchmaker and I think there are several here who would do well together. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

roadless said:


> I have a profile and pictures hidden at POF under the username thinkingyeswecan ( yea I know, hokey name )
> You don't have to be a member to view.
> 
> I think the problem here is the same as Farmers Only, that is distance. Even for the rare few that are willing to relocate, it is tricky to get to know someone from afar to make such a radical change.



So what's this "on and off smoking" deal ?


----------



## Sourdough

I suspect that as the speed of world economic illusion unravels at an accelerating rate, and the reality of the probable future starts to sink in to people awareness, more and more singles will be motivated to embrace partnerships.

These will be not motivated by the quest for the perfect soulmate, but economic and physical survival. Much like the period of the 1930's and 1940's.


----------



## nehimama

Good idea here, SD. (Not participating, just commenting. I've already made "the move").


----------



## roadless

Nehimama, does he have a brother ?


----------



## newfieannie

2 brothers? ~Georgia


----------



## nehimama

roadless said:


> Nehimama, does he have a brother "
> 
> Sorry, Ladies. I got the only brother in the family, although he has some seriously awesome sisters.


----------



## nehimama

SD, I dunno why you're still runnin' around single! You're a handsome fellow, and not only that! I get the feeling you're an erudite fellow, well-read, deep-thinking, honest, and fair, with a delightful sense of humor. Which of the awesome Ladies here at the Singletree would turn their back on a package like you?????


----------



## newfieannie

I've been thinking the same thing Nehi! ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Soooo, where are ya'll?:bored:


----------



## FarmboyBill

hmmmmmmmmm Some seriously awesome sisters!!!!???? hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

:hysterical:


----------



## roadless

Well Wolf, what's so funny:hohum: :gaptooth:


----------



## BlueJeans

Hello. I can't resist the challenge of jumping in as a "Slightly Used Member".

I am female...of that I am convinced. Crashing toward 72 yrs of age...or am now 71 yrs old for those who prefer younger women. 

Widowed after 47 yrs of marriage...all in one block with the same man. It's now 3 yrs of singlehood...still trying to learn how to do that.

Right out the gate, I am only a wannabe homesteader. I prefer to think I've become exquisitely frugal with energy, when the truth is closer to: I've finally reached the stage when I intend to do whatever I want to...or don't.

I am a country gal...born and bred. I've lived all my life...so far...on our family cattle ranch in the southwestern USA. My grandkids are our 6th generation here since the ranch began as a 160 homestead/farm.

My family is the best...kids and grand-ones all around. I have all the company I want...yet can have all the alone-time I crave.

Life is good. I have no idea what else I want...I just miss the camaraderie of a mature, fun-loving man my age.,,with core integrity. 

Anybody know one?


----------



## tamarackreg

The only pic of me I have on the 'puter or phone. LOL.

Me and my TWH, Black Jack, at Pigeon River State Forest in NLP MI.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Well Wolf, what's so funny:hohum: :gaptooth:


I was trying to post my pic and forgot how, will try again after work.
Be warned, the last few years have been rough.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Age 69, widowed after 35 years of very happy marriage. I have 10 acres where I raise meat sheep and a few meat goats. I will be getting a few chickens and perhaps half a dozen Muscovy ducks later this year. I raise all my own meat and I used to have a large garden, but now just do containers because there is only me. I freeze and can excess produce. 

I always wanted to homestead, though DH and I had to work outside jobs to make it real. I cut back on the livestock when DH became sick so I could look after him and I don't think I will be increasing them much again. 

I am on POF as CritterCorral. Any tips, criticisms, observations are welcome.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

What a Dork.


----------



## Tommyice

Wolf those last fews may have been rough, but you weathered them well. Glad to see you back in posting form


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

What's the deal here. I showed you mine, and a few showed you thiers. Show us yours.


----------



## rkintn

Not my best but it's the most recent lol taken yesterday after I got my hair did


----------



## Jena

Well....I don't post here much anymore, but I still hang around a bit. 

I am female, 52. I technically live in Wyoming, but I'm currently in Alaska. I plan to be here at least through the summer. I really like Alaska, it's like Wyoming, but with less people 

Let's see....I love to fish, hunt, camp, just enjoy nature and the outdoors. I'm currently on the learning curve for arctic living, but so far so good. I've learned how to mush, drive a snow machine and have spent the night in a log cabin after driving a dog sled 20 some miles to get there. 

I lost my job in the oil fields last September. I was hired here to cook, but mostly I wash dishes. I'm not picky about the work I do, but this is not something I want to do forever. I'm sort of looking for a new direction (again). I am not a flake, but I kind of feel like one lately. I graduated from college in 2012 and had hoped to be able to start a new career, but so much for that. Oh well, life goes on and losing my job gave me the opportunity to come to Alaska.

I have been single now for over 10 years. I want to have a man in my life again. In fact, I really would like that, but I don't feel incomplete or whatever without one. I am very much capable of making my way in life, but dang...it gets old sometimes. It would be nice to have someone to share things with.

Of course, I've put myself in a town of about 20 people in the middle of nowhere, so I haven't really increased the odds of finding someone, but who knows?

I tried to put a picture on here, but not sure if it worked.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

It did. Lol


----------



## Sourdough

..........Deleted..........
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJlBH1CtvV8"][/ame]


----------



## roadless

Geeze..wonder what I missed.....


----------



## Sourdough

Not much......I deleted the post. I seem to have a problem remembering that it is foolish to put-forth some types of information on the internet thingie. That doing so could result in death or injury to either the poster or someone attempting to profit on that information.




roadless said:


> Geeze..wonder what I missed.....


----------



## FarmboyBill

rkintn Dang, I got twice as many hairs as you lol


----------



## rkintn

FarmboyBill said:


> rkintn Dang, I got twice as many hairs as you lol



Yes but the ones sprouting out your ears don't count


----------



## JH-Q

New guy signing up this section of the forum!

First off, i'm located other side of the globe than rest of you on this forum. So it's unlikely i'll ever meet any of you, but you never know...  

I'm currently 26 years old male, native finn living in southern Finland. (which is as north as south AK, but with milder climate. Probably USDA zone 5?) Seems like i'm settled down on my little 1.3 acre homestead, and growing my roots to this plot. I run a machine shop business for living on my own, and love working with my hands. Last few years i've been renovating the house and building outbuildings on the plot. I enjoy gardening and growing my own food (who of us doesn't? ) as well as wandering in the forests. There's plenty of beautiful forests to pad along over here and our constitution grants wide rights for foraging, fishing and hunting.

Life's good. I've had a few rough years, but i'm in a good fit, and i don't smoke at all and neither drink too much. It's a bit lonely to live alone in the countryside, so i wouldn't mind getting known of a girl of my age. Or just a friendly chat, it's nice to hear what kind of differences there are to live other side of the world! Don't hesitate to PM me if interested! 

There seems to be lot of similar minded folks on this forum, who prefer making and growing stuff instead of buying. The attitude i just love!


----------



## cindilu

Well, I am guessing by now I am a single tree old timer. Here is my newest pic. Getting closer to living my dream on my dream property on the "rez". And by getting closer I mean within the next couple of months. Those of you who know me on facebook, NOT ONE WORD. 

Anyways, 48, single, and in the process of starting to look. 










On the drive or highway to My Whispering Pines.


----------



## Sourdough

What is that "White" stuff along side the road..........???


----------



## cindilu

Sourdough said:


> What is that "White" stuff along side the road..........???


Snow Sour, that is snow. First time for me driving on solid packed snow and ice.


----------



## Sourdough

No snow here this winter.........zilch.


----------



## roadless

I had a bit.


----------



## cindilu

Roadless, you got a ton of snow. We did as well in the Southern part of Oregon. Snow pack was high this year and Crater Lake set a record for the most snow to fall in December LOVE it though, there is something about the white, quiet, and sparkle of it that I love.


----------



## roadless

Yep it looks pretty, pain to move though!


----------



## cindilu

Okay, any body else want to post pics so we can meet you in the real? Or sorda real considering this is the internet and all.


----------



## FarmerJoe

I'm 54, easy going, don't sweat the small stuff kind of a guy. Was dairy farming, now looking for a new direction. Beef, maybe a market garden, I'll see what comes along. Keeping my options open.
Looking for someone who can communicate and will put in the effort to make a relationship work long term. I am on POF as Farmerjoe4230 and FO as farmerjoe6623 . I realize now maybe I've overused the profile name, lol


----------



## Alice Kramden

Hey folks. This is me walking at Lakeside. I do around 7 miles every morning. I'm 64, and feel 40. Not much to look at, but I am what I am. Sorry its so big, don't know how to make it smaller.


----------



## newfieannie

same here Alice! I'm 74 and feel 30. not sure when i'll slow down if ever. my mother never did. she was over 90 and still running around like a teenager and not only that she had 2 guys after her. I'm buying a new tiller next week and hoping to get my country place back in shape for gardening this summer. ~Georgia


----------



## Fennick

newfieannie said:


> that's the thing. most by this stage have their own properties and don't want to leave. and then there are people here who did and lived to regret it and after a few years are still trying to pick up the pieces.
> 
> it would be good for people who haven't anything to leave behind and don't mind relocating. usually it's the woman that moves. *I can't recall offhand if a man has done this with the exception of Articow.* in any case i'll be looking forward to all your profiles . I'm a born matchmaker and I think there are several here who would do well together. ~Georgia


There's Tom too. Tom relocated to (Sweden, Switzerland??? - anyway, somewhere in Europe) to be with Renee and they recently got married.


----------



## cindilu

Match Maker, match maker, make me a match. Just kidding. This next year is going to be crazy busy for me. Getting ready for the big move to Chiloquin. Just got word I got the job, so it is move and the rest I will figure out along the way.


----------



## Sourdough

More ladies........we need more super hot Ladies.......(All Ladies are super HOT).


----------



## FarmboyBill

yeah, I thought you had yer pic in here Fennie, And then theres Sharkerbaby. Wheres yalls pics at??


----------



## reneedarley

O.K., I am not single, but a part of singletree.
A posed photo because one of my friends in Chicago sent me the T shirt.


----------



## FarmboyBill

What does it say? I looked at it REAL HARD, and couldn't read it.


----------



## coolrunnin

FarmboyBill said:


> What does it say? I looked at it REAL HARD, and couldn't read it.


CAUTION area patrolled by crazy farm lady.

Time to get them peepers checked....


----------



## nehimama

Here I am. I raise dairy goats.









Here's my fellow. He is a horseman/mechanic/carpenter/electrician, and MY SWEETIE.


----------



## FarmboyBill

you've all seen my pics plenty of times. Ill be glad again to show them if asked.


----------



## newfieannie

got to get me one of them crazy farm lady tshirts. Renee and I dress so much alike at least when we're working. ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough

Crazy OLD Goats, all pretty much look the same. Maybe a "FULL-FRONTAL" photo of your tractor would be sexy.



FarmboyBill said:


> you've all seen my pics plenty of times. Ill be glad again to show them if asked.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ask and youll receive


----------



## frogmammy

Oh man, he's showing EVERYTHING!

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Don't get on his Case..lol


----------



## cindilu

Love seeing all the recent pictures. Ya'll look great. Keep up the good work and post some more.


----------



## nehimama

Here's you some pics!

Meet GrrZelda, a Great Pyrenees/Anatolian/Ahkbash puppy, learning to be a guard dog from the three older Pyrenees:









And a couple of the new baby goats born this month: Gilda and Geronimo:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Not to be snootie or anything, but, with it getting warmer and all, might want to think about vacuumin the carpet.:nanner:


----------



## nehimama

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Not to be snootie or anything, but, with it getting warmer and all, might want to think about vacuumin the carpet.:nanner:


It is lookin' ratty, isn't it? :yuck:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Do they have their own furniture too? TV, so they can watch reruns of Green Acres and The Animal Planet Channel ?


----------



## nehimama

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Do they have their own furniture too? TV, so they can watch reruns of Green Acres and The Animal Planet Channel ?


LOL @ Wolf! The goat barn is actually an old, old mobile home that is beyond re-habbing.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I know,lol just funnin with ya.


----------



## Suncatcher

Well, I got a couple more rows of planting left! Whew! It was 82 and sunny today! Just beautiful.  Hope you all had a great Sunday!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I got some more planting done. Bush beans and salad greens. Got my herbs into their final containers. Repotted the tomatoes to their final tubs. Just the peppers to go now...


----------



## Suncatcher

Wow! You been really busy! Nsoitgoes! Way to go, go, go!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ya said ya wanted full frontal of my tractors. U got it lol


----------



## DKWunlimited

Sourdough said:


> 46 Years in Alaska, Retired professional Alaskan Big Game Hunting Guide and Commercial Bush'Pilot. Addicted to Vanilla flavored coffee creamer, Extensive background and interest in Wilderness Caching and wilderness survival. 69 y/o and not very bright, fairly good shape, not as good as I once was, but as good once or twice and I ever was. Try to hike 2 to 4 miles a day, weather appropriate, mostly from the cabin door. I live in the Chugach National Forest, in a small shack, next to a happy creek.
> 
> While I do not consider myself a "Doomer", I would admit to being somewhat obsessed with being prepared for a future that appears challenging and murky at best. I don't view it as depressing, I view it as a challenge, more like a game or contest.
> 
> I don't see myself living here year around much longer, but expect to spend seven months a year here as long as physically possible. I don't know what the future holds for me, but I am fully open to a large change. Would like to meet a nice Moose, Puppy Dog or Old woman.


Very interesting Sourdough. My ex was a commercial bush pilot in Alaska when I met him he was flying for Lake Clark Air. Gotta love the view out of your office window!


----------



## quadrants2

Well I guess I should reintroduce myself after having been gone so long..
Also to say ahead of time..I'm not ready to date however I would definitely like some new friends that have similar interests which is why I'm here..

I'm 46, single 3 yrs, I have a 4 yr old daughter that the sun rises and sets on for me. I own a semi and spend a lot of time on the road but it's with the end in mind; which is to retire early. I am working hard to get back to homesteading. I'm currently shopping for land and hoping to find 15-20 acres in the midwest..probably Missouri but who knows. I want to live a quiet, fulfilling life , off grid and eventually have a partner in that. I grew up on a small farm and have lived in the country a lot over my adult years. I sold a 10 acre homestead about 8 yrs ago and have missed it every day since. The pic in my avatar is about 8 yrs old but other than adding glasses and a few pounds still look about the same.(..at least that's my story). 

Looking forward to meeting new friends and i am already enjoying the conversations.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Dude..it's MIZZOU RAH..lol


----------



## quadrants2

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Dude..it's MIZZOU RAH..lol


And now I see that's where u live..near Springfield?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

About 100 miles east or so..closer to Rolla.


----------



## quadrants2

I've been looking near Mountain Grove area, Ava too. Is the soil decent or is it as bad as I've heard? I've read an article where a guy said he didn't realize when he bought land in MO that he wouldn't have any dirt..lol...so how bad?


----------



## roadless

So where exactly are you guys? :icecream:


----------



## quadrants2

roadless said:


> So where exactly are you guys? :icecream:


Right this minute..somewhere on I-35 in OK I think...lol what about u?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Rocks and clay


----------



## roadless

On my porch.


----------



## Echoesechos

The most recent picture of me. I'm usually the behind the camera. Was taken at a volunteer community function last fall. 

Oh by the way I'm the one in blue. Lol hopefully right side up to.


----------



## nehimama

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> About 100 miles east or so..closer to Rolla.


How 'bout that? My farm in MO is about 45 min down the road (63) from Rolla. Used go to Rolla a lot for the Japanese restaurants!


----------



## AmericanStand

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Dude..it's MIZZOU RAH..lol



Any trucker knows it's pronounced "Misery "

Ms err re


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

[YOUTUBE]QgAtvJNIdrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cindilu

nehimama said:


> How 'bout that? My farm in MO is about 45 min down the road (63) from Rolla. Used go to Rolla a lot for the Japanese restaurants!


I have a friend that lives in Licking MO, how far away are you from that town?


----------



## nehimama

cindilu said:


> I have a friend that lives in Licking MO, how far away are you from that town?


When I lived in MO, Licking was about 45 min North of me. Now that I live in AR, Licking is about 3 hours & 45 min North of me.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Took one of me getting ready to bale hay


----------



## ceresone

Well, i'm not looking for a man, but sure LOVE one picture( rather spotted tho) Licking is where my son works, and lives in Willow.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

ceresone said:


> Well, i'm not looking for a man, but sure LOVE one picture( rather spotted tho) Licking is where my son works, and lives in * Willow*


*

Willow Springs?*


----------



## FarmboyBill

I lived outside of WS, on the other side of WP Mo.


----------



## ceresone

Yes, Willow Springs


----------



## FarmerJoe

I thought it was time for a change. After having a beard for 18 years decided to try without it for a while.
A woman can change her hair style and color and look completely different, so can I.
This is my respectable, clean cut look. Now to get this on the dating sites and have the women knocking down my door! Lol


----------



## quadrants2

FarmerJoe said:


> I thought it was time for a change. After having a beard for 18 years decided to try without it for a while.
> A woman can change her hair style and color and look completely different, so can I.
> This is my respectable, clean cut look. Now to get this on the dating sites and have the women knocking down my door! Lol


You're a braver man than me..lol..not sure if you're braver because of the dating sites or shaving the beard...ill live vicariously through you..


----------



## FarmerJoe

> You're a braver man than me..lol..not sure if you're braver because of the dating sites or shaving the beard...ill live vicariously through you..


 Living on the edge, No fear!! Lol still pretty boring!


----------

